# Other Pythons > Morelia >  This is my Bredli.  There are many like it...

## rock

... But, this one is mine.  

He will arrive in two days, Wednesday morning, so this is the only picture I have of him.  Thought it was a good place to start charting his progression!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-09-2018),_cletus_ (03-13-2017),_Fraido_ (05-05-2017),Gio (03-13-2017),John1982 (03-13-2017),_Kcl_ (03-14-2017),Mike17 (03-21-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-13-2017),_redshepherd_ (03-13-2017),_tcutting_ (03-21-2017),_zina10_ (03-15-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Very nice Bredli Rock! Is it a stonewashed or normal?

----------

_rock_ (03-13-2017)

----------


## rock

Thanks, Ziggy!  Good call, he is 100% Het for Stonewashed.

----------


## cletus

Really cool snake!   Congrats!

----------

_rock_ (03-13-2017)

----------


## rock

Thank you, Cletus.  My first departure from ball pythons.  Looking forward to the challenge, Bredli were at the top of my list for awhile.

----------


## Tigerhawk

He looks great. I'm sure you are going to enjoy him.

----------

_rock_ (03-13-2017)

----------


## DLena

Beautiful snake.  Congrats. Hope he arrives all safe and sound.

----------

_rock_ (03-13-2017)

----------


## Thom Noble

Awesome addition!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_rock_ (03-13-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Thank you, Cletus.  My first departure from ball pythons.  Looking forward to the challenge, Bredli were at the top of my list for awhile.


I think this departure will be the start of something special.

Not only is that a beautiful snake, the species in general is one of the most rewarding IMO. You will see terrestrial as well as highly arboreal behaviors if you set the animal up properly.

Bredli are one of the largest of the carpet group. Only eclipsed in size by the southern, Brisbane, locality coastals.

I have a short list of snakes I would like to add here and you have one of the picks!

Congrats!!! Keep this thread filled with pictures and updates.

----------


## rock

> He looks great. I'm sure you are going to enjoy him.


Thank you, I believe so too!

----------


## rock

> Beautiful snake.  Congrats. Hope he arrives all safe and sound.


Much appreciated.  I hope so as well.  First time receiving and animal by air drop.  Every video I've seen makes it out to be no big deal but I will be a little bit cautious.  Plus, I really only have a slight idea of how large he will be as a 2015 birth!

----------


## rock

> Awesome addition!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Thom.  I think so too.  I was interested in a lot if not all of the carpet python complex.  My thinking was, if I can only add one more, which would be the most unique and valuable to me.  Bredli everytime, Brisbane coastal close second.  Third was basically every other carpet.  

Which means if I add two more it will end up being at least 6 additional.  Then, minus one, because my wife will grab one of the return flights out!

----------


## redshepherd

Congrats, he's beautiful!! Getting a brand new species is always extra exciting!

----------

_rock_ (03-14-2017)

----------


## rock

> I think this departure will be the start of something special.
> 
> Not only is that a beautiful snake, the species in general is one of the most rewarding IMO. You will see terrestrial as well as highly arboreal behaviors if you set the animal up properly.
> 
> Bredli are one of the largest of the carpet group. Only eclipsed in size by the southern, Brisbane, locality coastals.
> 
> I have a short list of snakes I would like to add here and you have one of the picks!
> 
> Congrats!!! Keep this thread filled with pictures and updates.


Thank you, Gio, and well said.  I am hoping it is exactly as you have written and everything else that I have seen so far.  Looking forward to my kids reactions as well.  They have really enjoyed the BP additions.  

Brisbane?  Love those too.  Almost won out due to potential size and the fact that both the Brisbane and Bredli are legitimate "wild" examples that I wanted to add next to my BP morphs.  

I will definitely post updates!

----------


## rock

> Congrats, he's beautiful!! Getting a brand new species is always extra exciting!


Thank you, and that is definitely a big part of it.  New species, new continent.  Really excited.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

@ Rock- I was keeping colubrids and decided I wanted a new challenge. Morelia was the perfect fit for me. I was originally seduced by the gorgeous black and yellow jungles and knew I had to have one. I was waiting for a breeder to hatch a jungle clutch when I saw some pictures of another forum member's (Reinz) coastal carpets that blew my mind. So I got one. Then came the jungle, the Bredli, another jungle and finally an albino. Needless to say they've become my favorite species to work with. I really think you'll have a lot of with your guy. Who produced your Bredli btw?

----------

_rock_ (03-14-2017)

----------


## rock

> @ Rock- I was keeping colubrids and decided I wanted a new challenge. Morelia was the perfect fit for me. I was originally seduced by the gorgeous black and yellow jungles and knew I had to have one. I was waiting for a breeder to hatch a jungle clutch when I saw some pictures of another forum member's (Reinz) coastal carpets that blew my mind. So I got one. Then came the jungle, the Bredli, another jungle and finally an albino. Needless to say they've become my favorite species to work with. I really think you'll have a lot of with your guy. Who produced your Bredli btw?


Amazing collection you have.  Jungle is what caught my eye first as well.  Then a jag.  Wanted both.  Coastals and Bredlis solidified Morelia for me and then I found an Inland...  Long story short, a Super Caramel Jag almost made it's way home but I kept thinking I should start with a Bredli.

Great question, Nick Mutton.  I really like what he produces and he was very forthcoming and informative over the phone. The lineage runs through Nick Stark via Lazik line male and females.  My male comes directly from a Stonewashed male and a Lazik line female.  From my overall understanding that means as a het offspring he should look like a normal Bredli but I'll keep my eye out to see if there are any subtle differences.

----------


## CALM Pythons

Very nice.. And love your Thread Title, caught my eye .. "many like it, but this one is mine"  :Good Job:  :Salute:

----------

_rock_ (03-14-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I kinda thought it was a Nick Mutton animal but didn't want to assume. The picture looks like the ones he takes and I window shop on his site a lot  :Smile: . He's great to talk  with,  do business with, and he produces some really nice animals. I got the first 3 of my 5 carpets from Nick. A Coastal, Jungle and a normal Bredli. I know you said your male was het for stonewash but he looks more stonewash than normal to me.  :Smile:

----------

_rock_ (03-14-2017)

----------


## rock

> Very nice.. And love your Thread Title, caught my eye .. "many like it, but this one is mine"


Thank you, Sully!  The title did seem to resonate with me.

----------


## rock

> I kinda thought it was a Nick Mutton animal but didn't want to assume. The picture looks like the ones he takes and I window shop on his site a lot . He's great to talk  with,  do business with, and he produces some really nice animals. I got the first 3 of my 5 carpets from Nick. A Coastal, Jungle and a normal Bredli. I know you said your male was het for stonewash but he looks more stonewash than normal to me.


Yes, I do like his pictures because he makes it easy to compare the nuances of each animal and look up the lineage of each clutch.  Also, he was very responsive to email or phone and as I mentioned, he spent the time to talk through a number of topics related to snakes which I thoroughly enjoyed.  I know there are some great people and breeders around and he is definitely at the top of my list.  Glad you had the same experience.

As for the stonewash, we'll definitely see.  I do appreciate "normal/wild", hypo, stonewashed, Afors, Price, etc...  The clinch was that he was a 2015.  Thought it was a better choice for me.  We'll see on that too.  Starting to think I might need to pick up a small snake hook today just in case.  

A year in the tub then a 3000 mile plane trip.  I might not find a welcome reception reaching into that bag tomorrow!  :Confused:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

@ Rock- I'm excited for your new arrival. You probably won't need a hook for the new guy. A glove should suffice  :Wink: . My Bredli was a little snappy for the first few weeks which surprised me because they're considered one of the more docile carpets. He grew out of it quickly though and is very tame now. If your guy is a 2015 I wouldn't expect him to weigh much more than 150-200g. I got a 2014 yearling coastal from Nick in late 2015. He was 85g on arrival but he's grown quickly.

----------


## rock

> @ Rock- I'm excited for your new arrival. You probably won't need a hook for the new guy. A glove should suffice . My Bredli was a little snappy for the first few weeks which surprised me because they're considered one of the more docile carpets. He grew out of it quickly though and is very tame now. If your guy is a 2015 I wouldn't expect him to weigh much more than 150-200g. I got a 2014 yearling coastal from Nick in late 2015. He was 85g on arrival but he's grown quickly.


Just a glove, eh?  Oh boy.  

Thank you for the mutual excitement.  I think my kids (8, 5) are going to lose their minds with happiness.  My wife is going to lose her #@%&* mind.  And the 10 lb dog we have is going to ask for confirmation that she is not a future meal.

It's all relative. For us that only have small BPs, this 2015 Morelia is going to seem major no matter what size he weighs in at tomorrow.

Gloves, eh?  1 or 2??  :Tears:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I'm just kidding with you Rock. You won't even need the glove. The snake isn't big enough for it's bite to hurt but who likes getting bit? I sure don't so I do use one glove to unbox my new critters until I see how they're going to react. Once they settle down and I know they're not going to bite I'll remove the glove.

----------


## rock

Okay, thanks.  I see the point of the glove, though.  I'm going to give him some space the first week anyway but I will have to move him in.

Tonight's the night.  He should be on his way to the airport soon.  It's the final countdown...

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-14-2017)

----------


## rock

I received an email from Nick this morning, that he sent last night, which included the following advisory from FedEx:   :Sad:   :Tears: 

*Critical!* WINTER STORM WARNING- Tuesday Update: We are receiving storm reports and warnings, including FedEx Service Alerts, about storms and delays that extend through the first of the week. As of Tuesday morning, we are seeing about 30% of packages that were shipped Monday being delayed. Insurance is disabled at this time. We strongly suggest holding off on live animal shipments and check back with us on Wednesday, late morning. At that time we will be able to read and react to delay reports from Tuesday, and if possible we will lift the warning, and turn insurance function back on. Thanks for your understanding and patience, we want your animals to travel safely and responsibly!

----------


## Craiga 01453

> ... But, this one is mine.  
> 
> He will arrive in two days, Wednesday morning, so this is the only picture I have of him.  Thought it was a good place to start charting his progression!


"This one's for fighting, this one's for fun"
Hahahaha, beautiful new snake!!!

----------

_rock_ (03-15-2017)

----------


## rock

You've got it, Craig!  Thank you.  I am disappointed with the travel delay but I am sure the wait will be worth it.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Oh I'm sure the wait will be worth it.  Lots of snow up north the past few days. Not sure if that impacted delivery or not, but I wish I was in FL right now!!!

----------


## rock

Even though he is coming from Washington I am sure all the snow affected things.  Seems like the travel advisory to live animals is system-wide.

This morning in Miami was 60 but sunny.  One of our coldest days this winter.  No complaints.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Even though he is coming from Washington I am sure all the snow affected things.  Seems like the travel advisory to live animals is system-wide.
> 
> This morning in Miami was 60 but sunny.  One of our coldest days this winter.  No complaints.



Yeah, and I'd would certainly want to err on the side of caution when shipping a live animal.  
I'm in MA, it was 60 last week, now we have 18" of snow on the ground and it's hit single digit temps the last 4 or 5 days. Gotta love New England weather!!  I keep saying I'm moving south, but just can't bring myself to leave my family.

----------

_rock_ (03-15-2017)

----------


## rock

Yes, no reason to push it, I can wait another week.  Glad I kept the surprise of his arrival today from the kids, so they won't be disappointed.  

Maine is beautiful, enjoy it!

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Dagnabit! Stupid snow!  :Mad:  (JK) The best things in life are worth waiting for.  :Wink:

----------

_rock_ (03-15-2017)

----------


## rock

Yep, if FedEx suspends their insurance on the animals its a safe bet it's a no-go.  I'll just have a little more time to fix up the "Snake Den" (office/computer room) and order a few new products.

----------


## rock

"Waitin', watchin' the clock, it's four o'clock, it's got to stop... "

No, I can't find a better snake.  

And just when I think I can't wait any longer I get the call from, Nick, my new little guy is flying out tonight!   :Snake:   :Good Job:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-20-2017),_zina10_ (03-20-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Great news Rock! New critter in T minus 12 hrs.

----------

_rock_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## rock

That's right, Zig.  3, 2, 1...

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-21-2017),_zina10_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## zina10

are you sitting by the door ??  :Razz:

----------


## rock

> are you sitting by the door ??


Yes!!!  :Razz:

----------

_zina10_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

I figured rock would be pacing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_rock_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## zina10

I wonder if he is admiring his little one yet  :Wink:

----------

_rock_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## rock

He's here, he's heeeerrrreee!  

I don't have time for a write up but I think we have a winner!!!  Sweet little guy.  Didn't want to tag me at all.  Yeah, I was a little cautious as he wanted to crawl up my arm and wrap around me.  I'll post a few quick pics and then give a proper write up tonight!

----------

_Prognathodon_ (03-21-2017),_zina10_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## rock



----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-21-2017),_Fraido_ (05-05-2017),Gio (03-21-2017),John1982 (03-21-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-21-2017),_redshepherd_ (03-21-2017),_zina10_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats Rock! I'm glad he got there safe and sound. He looks GREAT too. I really think you're going to enjoy him a lot. There much different than BPs.

----------

_rock_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## zina10

What a Beauty !!!! Wow. 

Like the Ariat shoe box hide, LOL.

----------


## rock

> Congrats Rock! I'm glad he got there safe and sound. He looks GREAT too. I really think you're going to enjoy him a lot. There much different than BPs.



Thank you, Zig, I think he looks GREAT too!  Really love his coloring.  Had to see him in some natural light and he handled it like a champ considering it might have been his first time.  I can tell already he will be very different from the BPs.  Much faster and more curious.  I could have been chasing him across the yard if he let me but he was also pretty relaxed as well.  He wasn't like a live wire all over the place.  Yep, just perfect I guess.  :Smile:

----------

_zina10_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## rock

> What a Beauty !!!! Wow. 
> 
> Like the Ariat shoe box hide, LOL.


Thank you!!!  I am very happy to say the least.
Ariat, lol.  You must be an equestrian as well.   :Salute:   My daughter's shoe box seemed like the right size to start.

----------


## KingNoFace

I love Carpets... Beautiful snake. Love the morph  :Smile:

----------

_rock_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

He's a pretty one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_rock_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

Wowie, congrats!!  :Very Happy:  What a cute lil dude!

----------

_rock_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## rock

> I love Carpets... Beautiful snake. Love the morph


Thank you, I agree!  The whole carpet python complex is very interesting.

----------


## rock

> He's a pretty one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you.  He really is.  I didn't know if that would be my first thought but I have to say he definitely is pretty!

----------


## rock

> Wowie, congrats!!  What a cute lil dude!


Thank you, thank you!  I feel blessed for picking this specific Bredli.  Because, of course, there are many like it... But,  :Very Happy:

----------


## DLena

Beautiful color and a nice size, too. Congrats

----------

_rock_ (03-22-2017)

----------


## Gio

> 


Sensational looking Bredli!

I'm glad I caught today's post. 

There are 2 snake species I want right now and that's one of them. I'll enjoy your coming posts.

----------

_rock_ (03-22-2017)

----------


## Tigerhawk

He looks great.

----------

_rock_ (03-22-2017)

----------


## rock

> Beautiful color and a nice size, too. Congrats


Thank you, he is exactly what I was hoping for.

----------


## rock

> Sensational looking Bredli!
> 
> I'm glad I caught today's post. 
> 
> There are 2 snake species I want right now and that's one of them. I'll enjoy your coming posts.


Glad you think so, Gio.  I have to say, a Bredli would be a great addition to your nice collection.

----------


## rock

> He looks great.


Thank you.  I am just a novice but I do think he is an excellent example of a Bredli.

----------


## rock

On to day 2.  

I am happy with my customized tub set up.  He seems to have settled in nicely.  Early this morning he was perched on top of the wood branch and he is currently in his hide.  I hope that is because he is comfortably regulating his temperature.  Thank you to El-Ziggy for the specifics on the tub and Gio for his permanent enclosure.

Last night when the kids and my wife got home we found him squeezed into the top wall of the tub like a rock climber.  Pretty cool.  I did have to open the enclosure for the kids, not what I wanted to do, as I want him to rest for the week.  But, I gave them one chance as they were so curious.  

Side note, he is a quick mover!  My only personal experience with something similar would be a southern black racer that we find outside here occasionally.  Similar size and speed.  Definitely not going to set him down next to me on a chair like I do the BPs!

----------


## rock

Quick re-cap on yesterday for anyone who has not received a live animal via FedEx.  First, it was very easy with the tracking Nick provided.  Second, I opened the door just as they were walking away so I'm glad I was waiting.

First impression:  How is a 2015 snake in such a tiny box?

Second:  What a sweet snake.  I had leather gloves (Thanks, Zig) and a kitchen tool ready as a modified snake hook in case he was a little snappy.  Not needed.  I was more afraid than he was.

Overall, very easy to order online and very happy with the results.  Cheers to everyone here who helped me through the process and have left kind remarks.  

And, yes, still holding out on a name but we have a few in the running.

A few pics, starting with the tiny box.



Tiny tub, lineage/sex, and feeding dates?

----------

_Alicia_ (03-23-2017),_Fraido_ (05-05-2017)

----------


## rock

Good first look at his color and markings.  I like!

----------

_Alicia_ (03-23-2017),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-22-2017),_Fraido_ (05-05-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-22-2017)

----------


## rock

I love how Bredli climb and perch themselves.  The first picture was from 11 pm last night when I checked on him.  He was just resting draped across the branch.  This morning he looked to be sleeping again all wrapped up in one spot.

Sorry for the picture quality shooting thru the tub.  Makes me wish he was already in a permanent enclosure.  

I will try to feed him today as I feed the BPs on Thursdays.  The breeder stated he was eating large mice f/t.  Seems hard to believe as he is so much thinner than my BPs and they eat the same size right now.  I am also going to give him a live mouse, unless someone tells me otherwise, as that is what I currently feed the BPs.

----------

_Fraido_ (05-05-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Yeah Rock, he'll most likely spend quite a bit of time perching or laying out in the open. Only one of my carpets uses their hides regularly. That's one of the things I love most about them. They make great display snakes. My Bredli is the only one in a tub and he should be moved by years end. All the others are in display enclosures. I feed all my animals f/t. I just don't see the benefits of live feeding. It's more convenient and economical for me to feed f/t. I would advise getting your Bredli on rats ASAP though. He's going to be a large snake that eats large prey items and those mice just won't cut it for long. All of my carpets transitioned to rats pretty easily but I did it early. Oh yeah, and they can eat larger prey than you might think. Your guy can eat a large mouse or rat pup easily. Any idea how much your Bredli weighs Rock?

----------

mrhoyo (03-23-2017),_rock_ (03-23-2017)

----------


## rock

> Yeah Rock, he'll most likely spend quite a bit of time perching or laying out in the open. Only one of my carpets uses their hides regularly. That's one of the things I love most about them. They make great display snakes. My Bredli is the only one in a tub and he should be moved by years end. All the others are in display enclosures. I feed all my animals f/t. I just don't see the benefits of live feeding. It's more convenient and economical for me to feed f/t. I would advise getting your Bredli on rats ASAP though. He's going to be a large snake that eats large prey items and those mice just won't cut it for long. All of my carpets transitioned to rats pretty easily but I did it early. Oh yeah, and they can eat larger prey than you might think. Your guy can eat a large mouse or rat pup easily. Any idea how much your Bredli weighs Rock?


Yes, I do hope he continues being a great display snake.  At this point I plan to move him from the tub to a 4x2x2 from Ed.  I hope he is ready before the end of the year as well!

On my last call with Nick, I confirmed he was eating large mice.  I asked about rats and f/t.  He said to give it a couple of feedings after he arrives and then move him to rat fuzzies, etc..    

F/t is definitely the goal for all the snakes.  I don't have a problem with the mice for the BPs at this point because I watch and there have been no problems.  Rats, on the other hand, could do some quick damage to any snake.  I get the need for them though.  Big snakes need lots of vitamins!

No idea what he weighs.  Want to find out.  Any scale suggestions?

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Any kitchen scale will do Rock. I just found this one on Amazon. I need to order a new one myself. And no disrespect to Nick but rat fuzzys will be too small for your critter. My albino carpet is half the size of your Bredli and she eats (2) rat fuzzys per feeding. She's actually eaten rat pups but because I bought the (25) pack of fuzzys I have to feed those off first.

https://www.amazon.com/Salubre-Digit...%2Bounces&th=1

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...90371843098956

----------

_rock_ (03-23-2017)

----------


## rock

> Any kitchen scale will do Rock. I just found this one on Amazon. I need to order a new one myself. And no disrespect to Nick but rat fuzzys will be too small for your critter. My albino carpet is half the size of your Bredli and she eats (2) rat fuzzys per feeding. She's actually eaten rat pups but because I bought the (25) pack of fuzzys I have to feed those off first.


I appreciate your quick and detailed responses, Zig.  I agree about Nick, I am sure he is just giving me a baseline approach.  

I asked today at the pet store to see rat fuzzies and they don't carry them.  At least today.  What they had was rat pups and although big to me, they're not much different than large mice.

That said, first feeding just happened and it was a success!!!!!!!!!!

I took video, he grabbed it from the perch and handled it fine.  Feeling relieved.  3 live mice, 3 happy snakes.  Guess I have to decide if I use a large mouse again next week or jump to the rat pup.

----------


## rock



----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats on the successful first feeding Rock. It's always nice when they eat right away. My female albino took almost a month to get going. That's one fierce little beastie you have there bud. I feel bad for the poor widdle mouse though  :Sad: . I think that's the biggest reason why I feed f/t.

----------

_rock_ (03-24-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

Even f/t ones have the chance to get you. I was passing out rodents last night, and one rat pup looked so nice, like it was just taking a nap. Pretty, clean, soft white fur. I felt bad for it (sheepishly).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_rock_ (03-24-2017)

----------


## rock

> Congrats on the successful first feeding Rock. It's always nice when they eat right away. My female albino took almost a month to get going. That's one fierce little beastie you have there bud. I feel bad for the poor widdle mouse though . I think that's the biggest reason why I feed f/t.


Thank you, thank you.  I truly feel relieved when they eat because I feel like I've at least provided an adequate environment for them to feel comfortable. 

And, yes, he does seem to be a fierce little beastie!  Yeah, the poor little mouse.  This one in particular was named Lil' Jon Cena.  Never a good outcome.  We've had a few Mighty Mouse, though, that have jumped about 6 inches in the air to avoid strikes.  It will be good to move to f/t.  I try to limit the kids involvement but they are curious when it's a first feeding.

----------


## rock

> Even f/t ones have the chance to get you. I was passing out rodents last night, and one rat pup looked so nice, like it was just taking a nap. Pretty, clean, soft white fur. I felt bad for it (sheepishly).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's not like feeding pellets or veggies.  They are pretty cute.  It's best when they are wrapped up quickly and completely.

----------


## rock

It's been almost a week and he fed properly last Thursday.  I decided to open his tub and try to handle him this afternoon.  It didn't go as planned.  He is definitely not a ball python.  

He was moving fast or seemingly ready to strike at me.  He moved quickly if I touched him.  I am not doing a good job of handling him.  After a few minutes of trying to slowly work up to holding him I ended the session.

Any suggestions? It's really my inexperience, not his, to blame.

----------

_Fraido_ (05-05-2017),Gio (03-27-2017)

----------


## rock



----------

_Fraido_ (05-05-2017),Gio (03-27-2017)

----------


## Gio

> 


Looking absolutely great!

----------

_Fraido_ (05-05-2017),_rock_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

> It's been almost a week and he fed properly last Thursday.  I decided to open his tub and try to handle him this afternoon.  It didn't go as planned.  He is definitely not a ball python.  
> 
> He was moving fast or seemingly ready to strike at me.  He moved quickly if I touched him.  I am not doing a good job of handling him.  After a few minutes of trying to slowly work up to holding him I ended the session.
> 
> Any suggestions? It's really my inexperience, not his, to blame.


Slow but confident movement around the animal and gentle handling should calm it down over time. Definitely not a ball python for sure. My SD retic gal acts similar and keeps me on my toes and I've had her a year now. Just have to learn to read their body language and show them great respect in regards to interactions. May want to hook train it or tap train it so it learns that when a hook or tap is encountered that means it's not time for food and that handling is about to happen. Beautiful critter btw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_rock_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## zina10

Don't feel bad. 

We get "so good" at reading and dealing with Ball Pythons, that different snakes can be a bit un-nerving. ESP. when we cannot read them yet, and they are defensive and FAST. 

While "most" Ball Pythons ball up when they feel threatened and are easy to scoop up that way, many other snakes "s" up and whip around, ready to tag. Whether they actually tag or not, they will make a good show of it, and until you learn that snake better, you won't really know.

At this point the snake is still un-nerved by the change of home. It is beginning to feel secure in the new home and then comes that big, warm predator trying to "pick it off". 
It got into a certain routine at its former home. Then it got through the stress of shipping, then a new home. Its quicker to go from zero to 100 then it was before. 

Ball Pythons are easy. Even if you have a somewhat pissy or defensive baby, you can easily make them back down with the flat hand gently pushing their head down. That does NOT work with Blood Pythons, for example. I'm not sure if it works with this species, but probably not. You only want to do this if you have an aggressive hatchling, you don't want to add stress to fear. 

Just when we fear we are about to die, or about to get eaten, the moments leading up to it are the scariest. So while you try to slowly and gently scoop up your baby, all it does is drag out the panic, and brings out the defensiveness and heightens it. 

Yes, you have to be gentle. But you have to be deliberate. Use a hook and gently touch the snake on the lower neck. Not long enough to make it freak out and whip around. Very deliberately touch and at the same time move the hook into position that if the head whips around towards your hand, you block it a bit. Do NOT push the head or neck down, the hook is only there to block. Or you will have a snake that will fling itself around getting ever more upset. 

So block and with the other hand scoop it up. Try to do this in a deliberate movement without taking to much time and effort. Yes, that head might snap around. The snake "might" want to tag you, but usually once you lift them, they are to worried to balance themselves rather then to bite the "branch arms" that are holding it up. 

To get yourself more confident, wear a sweater with long sleeves. Those tiny teeth can't do any damage, and it will make you less hesitant and worried about it. If need be, wear gloves the first couple of times. Try to find thin ones, though, you need to "feel" the snake, so you don't accidentally hurt it. I've heard those thin soft leather gloves called "rose thorn gardening gloves" or something along those lines would be great. they are super soft yet I doubt you would feel those tiny teeth, and if you did, it certainly wouldn't hurt. Do this in a smaller room, carpeted, and try to be alone those first times. 

Once you have the snake, try to be still as much as you can, while allowing the snake to move from hand to hand, if it chooses. Don't force it still or hold it fast, but don't walk or move around to much. 

From then on, you just have to keep going. Learn to read the snake. Does it get more frantic the longer the handling? Does it calm down and stay calmer? For how long? Shoot for 10 minutes, but if the snake gets to agitated after 5, then do 5 minutes first few times. You want to return the snake to the bin before it gets frantic. Return gently, many people fear the snake turning back and tagging them as they release them, so they tend to rather "drop" that snake and pull back fast. Which makes the whole thing scary and stressful to snake and owner. Hold your hands still in and above the tub, allow the snake to return on its own, then move back and close the tub. 

Most likely the first few times the snake will race back in a panicked hurry, but if you stay calm and patient each time, they will eventually slowly and calmly return to their tub. 

It took me a while to read my Blood Python. Boy he huffed in the beginning and whipped that head towards my hands, I was sure he would strike. He had when I first got him. He never bit me. I am more confident now that most of it was "show", but we have to remember they do fear they are about to die. 

Removing them from the home is always the most "stressful" moment, to snake and handler. Don't drag that moment out. Find a good position and go for it. 

Sometimes, open the tub, and then close it. Nothing more. Sometimes open the tub, touch with hook, close the tub. Try to get the snake to realize "open the tub" does not mean I'm about to die. 

I know I wrote a whole book here, and I'm not going to proof read it. I'm german, so excuse grammar and spelling  :Wink: 

I have never had a Bredli, so other more knowledgeable people might be able to help you better.

What I do have is a new snake that is a whole nother "ball game" from Balls, on top of it known to be wicked, and he was VERY nervous and defensive. To a point, he still is. We have come a very long way, but I don't kid myself that we are there yet. 
However, I have learned to read him, he has learned to read me, and we are making progress. 

I'm sharing what worked for me.

Just don't get discouraged, in a few month you will look back and laugh at that little fire cracker  :Wink:

----------

_rock_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## pythondad

what a cool lookin little fella! i think he'll be your new best friend  :Razz:

----------

_rock_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## rock

> Slow but confident movement around the animal and gentle handling should calm it down over time. Definitely not a ball python for sure. My SD retic gal acts similar and keeps me on my toes and I've had her a year now. Just have to learn to read their body language and show them great respect in regards to interactions. May want to hook train it or tap train it so it learns that when a hook or tap is encountered that means it's not time for food and that handling is about to happen. Beautiful critter btw!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the compliment on him and yes, hook or tap training seems to be the way to go.  I also spent too much time sitting outside the tub staring at him and deciding what to do.  Don't think that helped in the slightest.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## rock

> Don't feel bad. 
> 
> We get "so good" at reading and dealing with Ball Pythons, that different snakes can be a bit un-nerving. ESP. when we cannot read them yet, and they are defensive and FAST...
> 
> Just don't get discouraged, in a few month you will look back and laugh at that little fire cracker


Nina, thank you for this.  You are 100% on point about everything!

The ball pythons made it very easy for me, a new owner, to be relaxed.  It is the whip around that you mention that the Bredli does that gets me ready to put him back down and unsure of his next move even if he is just exploring.  

I will read your words before each time I handle him until I am comfortable and he feels at home.  Thank you for the great ideas.  Its just a matter of being comfortable with each step!

----------

_zina10_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## rock

> what a cool lookin little fella! i think he'll be your new best friend


Thank you!  I am definitely working on it.

----------


## Prognathodon

My Bredli is *very* head-shy, if I tried to get her to back off with my hand over her head I'd get bit for sure. I also found out by getting tagged that it didn't work on my JCP, and he's not crazy head-shy. So yeah, you do have to get used to the not-BP things. But you'll get it; go in from whatever direction he's not looking (distracting with hook or movement with your other hand or something will help), and scoop him up with confidence - even if you have to fake the confidence part. 

Once he's a big muscular seven-footer who wants to go over *there* right *now*, like my girl, you'll wonder how baby snake was ever intimidating!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rock

> My Bredli is *very* head-shy, if I tried to get her to back off with my hand over her head I'd get bit for sure. I also found out by getting tagged that it didn't work on my JCP, and he's not crazy head-shy. So yeah, you do have to get used to the not-BP things. But you'll get it; go in from whatever direction he's not looking (distracting with hook or movement with your other hand or something will help), and scoop him up with confidence - even if you have to fake the confidence part. 
> 
> Once he's a big muscular seven-footer who wants to go over *there* right *now*, like my girl, you'll wonder how baby snake was ever intimidating!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know about the head.  I've generally tried to stay away from it but it's difficult when he turns back around.  I will definitely have to fake it before I make it here.  

I've watched the videos and what you describe is exactly what I have seen done and I feel if I just bring him out from his enclosure it will all be okay...  
But, he's fast.  Did I mention that?  Fassssssssst. lol  

7 footer, eh?  Maybe 8?  From what I've read I think this will be the year he jumps 3 feet in length.  Now is the time alright!

----------


## EL-Ziggy

My Bredli is pretty placid now but he was a little flighty and snappy in the beginning too Rock. Don't sweat it. He should mellow out after a few more meals and time to settle in. You've already gotten some pretty good advice. I'll just reiterate that confident handling, hook training, and patience are the keys to success. If the confidence is a little shaky, like mine was after my Olive tagged me  :Smile: , go with the gloved hand approach. This way you know he can't hurt you even if he did tag you and if he does he'll soon realize it's pointless. After he calms down take the glove(s) off and free handle him for a bit. Carpets are active and curious when you handle them but you'll get the hang of it soon. Keep those pics coming brother! Your guy looks awesome!

----------


## rock

Thanks, Zig.  You are exactly right.  I hate to be the one to ruin him with my hesitations while handling.  Gloves, long sleeves and hook next because he should get to know that I am not going to hurt him.

Side note, he has been in his hide a good amount of time.  Comes out at night and sometimes during the day I think but I'm obviously gone most of it.  Wondering if a RHP would help him want to bask more or if I should cover 3 sides of his opaque sterilite.  His warm and cool surface temps seem to be in order although I've noticed that the UTH is not exactly flush to the underside of the tub with the tinfoil in between and foil tape on the outside securing it.

Overall, just a week, I know.  On Thursday, I will feed him a mouse before moving to a rat for the 3rd feeding.  Not sure if I will bother him for a weight check this week.  He is definitely over 2 feet in length.  Maybe around over/under 30". 

And, yes, I love his natural coloring!  I'll be interested to see what variation he will have from head to tail but in person he is vibrant and crisp in his patterns.  I think it's safe to say the het for stonewash will remain non-visual.

Olive tag?  Yeah, I'm sure that will get your attention!

----------


## zina10

if you want to weigh him without the added stress of having to set him down into another tub on the scale, and having to pick him up again, weigh him INSIDE of his tub. Weigh the whole thing right before you are going to handle him.

Then, when you have him out to handle him, have someone weight the tub with everything in it but him. 

The difference is the weight of the snake  :Wink:

----------


## rock

Thank you, Zina.  I might try it but I think the whole set up outweighs the only scale I have at the moment.  Good idea, though.  I remember doing the same thing at Publix when the kids were babies!

----------

_zina10_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## rock

Dirty gloves, long sleeve shirt.  Somewhat successful.  Not a ball.  I still love him.

----------

_Fraido_ (05-05-2017),_jmcrook_ (03-28-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-28-2017),_zina10_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## zina10

That's the spirit  :Smile: 

Soooo ?? Did he tag? Or just put on a show  :Wink: 

no matter what happens, at least you can always say "but..he is beautiful!!!"  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

aww...and he looks so sweet and innocent  :Smile:

----------


## rock

> That's the spirit 
> 
> Soooo ?? Did he tag? Or just put on a show 
> 
> no matter what happens, at least you can always say "but..he is beautiful!!!" 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> aww...and he looks so sweet and innocent


He didn't tag me at all.  He is very sweet.  Just curious.  He just wants to crawl around and smell my arm/shirt, etc...  He did move his head back and get "shy" or "on alert" a few times because I am still just a terrible handler. 

Because he doesn't slow down completely and ball up like a ball python I act like he's a great white shark ready to swallow me.  Terrible thought, I know, because he truly seems non-aggressive and non-threatening.  Just a baby python trying to be cautious.

I just don't know what to do when he starts heading up my arm towards me.  Seems like he wants to come right up towards me, under my armpit or over my shoulder and when I pull him back he will swing around or back up in an S and then I make him nervous because I'm nervous.  He waits a few seconds and then proceeds to wrap around me again.  

I spent a few minutes with him and then put him back.  Once he was back in the tub he moved around quickly and wanted to come back out so I guess I stressed him a little at that point by trying to keep him in and closing the top.  A minute afterwards he was laying still on the floor so I put his hide back in, which he crawled into, and I put his branch back in.  

I checked on him an hour later after dark and he was relaxed on top of his branch so I believe it was an overall successful outing as he wasn't too traumatized.  

I will likely let him be tomorrow and just go into the room in the morning and evening to check on everyone and then I will feed him on Thursday and let him relax and digest until the weekend.

Fingers crossed, I still have a chance to be an okay papa.

----------


## zina10

You are NOT a terrible handler !!

Do not for one second think you are the only one that would rather not have a quick, defensive snake move towards the face, neck, arm, or any other area they could "chomp" down on. 

Of course you will move him, and that moving/grabbing his body freaks him out and he whips around. 

But that is all part of the "learning". In time he will learn even if he is touched or grabbed, it didn't kill him. He will not be so touchy anymore. At the same time you will learn that he is not coming at you to remove some flesh, every time  :Wink: 

Noone likes to get bit. Its not even the pain. The pain probably wouldn't even be a big deal, but its our instinct to avoid it, and to keep the snake from tagging us. And when they move so erratic and are so touchy and "whippy", we can't help but have our own little "oh crap" moment and just want that head to point the other way NOW. 

Don't worry about it to much or over think it. Just by eating and growing, he will start settling down. The "new" routines will become "routine" and nothing to worry about. The handling will become "no big deal". I think you are to hard on yourself. Don't think anyone of us is so "great" at it naturally. When Sandor moved towards my face my stomach dropped a couple of inches...LOL. I know how hard they can hit and I knew if I grabbed him and moved him away he would most likely freak and whip around.  And then...nothing happened. 

And even if we get tagged one day. Most likely it will be almost a relief afterwards, because it can't be half as bad as our brain makes it out to be. 

Just handle him. He isn't made out of glass and he will not break if you maneuver his body around. The only way for him to get over freaking out when grabbed or moved/maneuvered is for it to happen. Until it doesn't bother/worry him anymore.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-28-2017),_rock_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Nice protective gear there Rock. He's got nothing  :Wink: . Truth is there bite isn't so bad. Check out my battle scar from the Olive  :Very Happy: . He'll soon realize you aren't going to eat him and he'll be putty in your hands. I'm curious to see the color and size differences in our Bredli as they grow. I believe yours is from the Price and Lemke lines and my guy is from the Afors line. Let's keep the pics flowing  :Smile: .

----------

_rock_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## zina10

> Nice protective gear there Rock. He's got nothing . Truth is there bite isn't so bad. Check out my battle scar from the Olive . He'll soon realize you aren't going to eat him and he'll be putty in your hands. I'm curious to see the color and size differences in our Bredli as they grow. I believe yours is from the Price and Lemke lines and my guy is from the Afors line. Let's keep the pics flowing .


Haha...oh gosh, that is quite the battle scar  :Wink: 

I wish I had made pics when that redtail got me. Oh, he got me GOOD. I don't have pictures, though, and I think its better this way in this thread, LOL.

----------

_rock_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## rock

> You are NOT a terrible handler !!
> 
> Do not for one second think you are the only one that would rather not have a quick, defensive snake move towards the face, neck, arm, or any other area they could "chomp" down on. 
> 
> Of course you will move him, and that moving/grabbing his body freaks him out and he whips around. 
> 
> But that is all part of the "learning". In time he will learn even if he is touched or grabbed, it didn't kill him. He will not be so touchy anymore. At the same time you will learn that he is not coming at you to remove some flesh, every time 
> 
> Noone likes to get bit. Its not even the pain. The pain probably wouldn't even be a big deal, but its our instinct to avoid it, and to keep the snake from tagging us. And when they move so erratic and are so touchy and "whippy", we can't help but have our own little "oh crap" moment and just want that head to point the other way NOW. 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words and encouragement, Zina.  Yes, I am hard on myself because I watch videos and think I should be able to do the same.  

Truth be told, the only things I ever feared as kid was the dark, sharks and snakes.  The dark I outgrew early and sharks I overcame around high school as I spent most of my life water skiing, wake boarding and diving in the ocean.  Just had to face it.  Fear of snakes, on the other hand, never abated.  For all the time I spend outdoors I would rather come across an alligator than a snake.  

So, when my 8 year old daughter wanted a ball python for her birthday 6 months ago I decided to empower her while empowering myself and getting over my final fear by facing it straight up.  Needless to say, I am not perfect yet but I'm trying to get there.  :Embarassed: 

On a lighter note, you know exactly what is happening!  He does jump a bit sometimes when touched much more so than the BPs.  When they ball up he instead "runs".  I can tell he wants to interact and I'm learning in this short amount of time to watch him and trust his movements.  Yes, being bitten would be a relief as I am sure it would not be bad at this point but I am trying to not give him a reason to as it seems it's not really what he wants to do.  I'll go to bed with hopeful thoughts tonight!  Thank you.

----------

_zina10_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## rock

> Nice protective gear there Rock. He's got nothing . Truth is there bite isn't so bad. Check out my battle scar from the Olive . He'll soon realize you aren't going to eat him and he'll be putty in your hands. I'm curious to see the color and size differences in our Bredli as they grow. I believe yours is from the Price and Lemke lines and my guy is from the Afors line. Let's keep the pics flowing .


Thanks, bud.  It was that or full body armour.  :Smile: 

Nice bite mark.  Definitely could have been worse.  Those Olives do get powerful!

I agree about their coloring and differences as they grow.  Your Bredli is top notch and I think the Afors line is always my favorite in photos.  I will try to grab a screenshot of my lineage.

----------


## rock

This is Alpha's lineage.  Yes, he has been named Alpha Omega.  As in, "I am the Alpha and Omega.  The beginning and the end."  :Wink: 



Photo courtesy of Nick Mutton's website.  So it looks like Alpha is all Lazik line including the Stonewashed father.  Should be interesting.

----------

_Fraido_ (05-05-2017),_zina10_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## zina10

I had no idea you only so recently got over your fear of snakes. 

Kudos on doing so well in all regards! 

I used to have a bad fear of snakes, more of a phobia really. Where I grew up in Germany, there simply aren't any snakes to worry about. You most likely live all your life without ever seeing one. 
So when I moved to the states and was warned about taking walks and watching where I step, it freaked me OUT. Esp. since there are so many venomous ones. 
I even dreamed about snakes and getting bitten.

But here I am  :Wink:  My story on how I got over it is long and weird and I don't want to derail your thread. But its awesome how far you have come in such a short time. And for not folding when it becomes a bit more challenging. 

btw. I still have a really bad spider phobia. You won't catch me handling any spiders, at least not on purpose..LOL

----------

_rock_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## rock

Thank you.  It has been an amazing turnaround.  A father has to do what he has to do.  Of course, I went so far as wanting one for myself, hence the Bredli.    

Happy for you as well and you are so knowledgeable about them too!  Yes, you'll have to share your story sometime.  And, Germany, what a wonderful place to grow up!

Spiders are okay, scorpions too.  Roaches, not so much!  :Razz:

----------

_zina10_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

When my tiny baby water Python got me last week I jumped and flailed a little, and Kajura didn't even break skin. That time I jumped mostly because I wasn't expecting it (long strike range). 

So far our snakes will usually strike *toward* their target before going in for real. If your little guy isn't doing that, it's probably a good sign he's not too ready to bite.

When he starts coming up your arm, remember that when he's (mostly) stretched out he's got less strike range than when he's essed up. When he's getting closer than you're comfortable with, slide your other hand under him back from the head, lift, and re-direct. If you've done or seen the snake treadmill thing with a snake going away from you out of your hands, it's the same thing. Just come in from the side or from below/behind the head so he's less likely to see your hand. When you're really sneaky about it they don't even seem to notice - hmm hmm, just another thing I'm slithering over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_rock_ (03-29-2017)

----------


## rock

> When my tiny baby water Python got me last week I jumped and flailed a little, and Kajura didn't even break skin. That time I jumped mostly because I wasn't expecting it (long strike range). 
> 
> So far our snakes will usually strike *toward* their target before going in for real. If your little guy isn't doing that, it's probably a good sign he's not too ready to bite.
> 
> When he starts coming up your arm, remember that when he's (mostly) stretched out he's got less strike range than when he's essed up. When he's getting closer than you're comfortable with, slide your other hand under him back from the head, lift, and re-direct. If you've done or seen the snake treadmill thing with a snake going away from you out of your hands, it's the same thing. Just come in from the side or from below/behind the head so he's less likely to see your hand. When you're really sneaky about it they don't even seem to notice - hmm hmm, just another thing I'm slithering over. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are totally correct, he is definitely fully stretched out when climbing my arm and not in a typical strike position.  The snake treadmill is definitely something I need to practice!

----------


## rock

*** Update on the lineage.  Upon further inspection, I do believe Alpha comes from this lineage based on his labeling.  Which means, yes, Price and Lazik line and het Stonewashed.

Also, I weighed him tonight on an analog kitchen scale.  He is roughly 145 grams, 2.5' long, 1.5 years old (8/30/2015 birth).  

That's our official starting point!

----------

_Fraido_ (05-05-2017),_zina10_ (03-29-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

You're off to a great start Rock. Kudos to you for facing and conquering fear. You picked an exceptional animal with really good genes. Alpha is gonna grow quickly now that he's on a more frequent feeding schedule. I love the name btw!  :Wink:

----------

_rock_ (03-29-2017)

----------


## rock

> You're off to a great start Rock. Kudos to you for facing and conquering fear. You picked an exceptional animal with really good genes. Alpha is gonna grow quickly now that he's on a more frequent feeding schedule. I love the name btw!


Thank you very much, Zig.  I appreciate all of your help.  Happy you have a great one as well that I can watch grow and I'm glad I have an official starting point for Alpha's progress.

Hopefully I keep him feeding properly and this becomes a great year of growth for him.  Looking forward to getting him into a permanent display!

----------


## rock

He took a rat pup tonight!  Very happy.  

The rat looked huge when I dropped him in, like a bear  :Taz: , seriously, so I was a bit nervous about the outcome.  No sweat.

----------

_zina10_ (03-31-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

That's awesome Rock! I wouldn't ever offer him another mouse. Or at least not until he has a really strong imprint on rats. I wouldn't worry about rat pups with your guy at all. Carpets can take some pretty large meals.  :Smile:

----------

_rock_ (03-31-2017)

----------


## rock

> That's awesome Rock! I wouldn't ever offer him another mouse. Or at least not until he has a really strong imprint on rats. I wouldn't worry about rat pups with your guy at all. Carpets can take some pretty large meals.


I agree!  I decided to make an educated guess and go for the rat pup on this second feeding instead of waiting for the next.  Glad I did and I won't go back.  I replayed the video to make sure.  No hesitation, total focus on his part.  

Carpets can take large meals.  Carpets are awesome!

----------


## rock

Time for an update...

p.s. Excuse the shirt, I was working in the yard tonight trying to get my grass green.

----------

_Fraido_ (05-05-2017),Gio (04-19-2017),_Reinz_ (04-20-2017),_zina10_ (04-20-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Time for an update...
> 
> p.s. Excuse the shirt, I was working in the yard tonight trying to get my grass green.


Just a beautiful snake.

You made a great choice!

----------

_rock_ (04-19-2017)

----------


## rock

Thank you, Gio.  You and Zig and several others on this forum deserve direct credit for helping me make the right choice.  I am very happy indeed.  If I only end up with three I am completely satisfied.  

Although, there was this baby red Biak GTP at the snake shop last week and Nick's 2017s will be coming out soon...  Just saying.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zina10

Oh wow!!! 

Look at that Beauty. Looks a lot bigger then I remember it, haha !

A GTP, huh? I love them, too  :Smile:  You have excellent taste.

----------

_rock_ (04-20-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Congrats on your awesome newcomer!  :Smile:

----------

_rock_ (04-20-2017)

----------


## rock

> Oh wow!!! 
> 
> Look at that Beauty. Looks a lot bigger then I remember it, haha !
> 
> A GTP, huh? I love them, too  You have excellent taste.


Thank you, Z!  Yes, he's quite handsome to look at.  He's definitely grown and he looks even bigger in person. lol

GTP, I know.  What's not to love?  Have you had one?  Wondering how I can make this happen now that the gloves are off with my Bredli!

----------

Gio (04-20-2017)

----------


## rock

> Congrats on your awesome newcomer!


Thank you, Reinz!  You have some fantastic snakes.  You pics and posts helped me decide that any Carpet Python was going to be my next pick!  My Bredli just ended up being number 1.  :Smile:

----------

_Reinz_ (04-20-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Nice to see you two getting better acquainted Rock. A few good meals always helps to break the ice  :Smile: . We both owe   Reinz a big thank you. It was the pics of his coastals that inspired me to get one.

----------

Gio (04-20-2017),_rock_ (04-20-2017)

----------


## Gio

From what I understand carpets are a lot more busy and entertaining than GTPs.

Don't get me wrong they, GTPs are beautiful but if you love your Bredli, a nice Brisy coastal will be wonderful.

Just do it!!

----------

_rock_ (04-20-2017)

----------


## rock

> Nice to see you two getting better acquainted Rock. A few good meals always helps to break the ice . We both owe   Reinz a big thank you. It was the pics of his coastals that inspired me to get one.


Thanks, bud.  I gave him a day off and yesterday he picked right back up where we left off.  I knew I was ready too.

Tonight I fed him another rat pup.  Good to see him maintain his schedule.  He was moving around comfortably afterwards so I will get his weight again next week and decide if I go up in size or not.

Yes, Reinz has done a great job documenting his coastals.  Your pics of your Bredli helped solidify my choice!

----------


## Gio

> Thanks, bud.  I gave him a day off and yesterday he picked right back up where we left off.  I knew I was ready too.
> 
> Tonight I fed him another rat pup.  Good to see him maintain his schedule.  He was moving around comfortably afterwards so I will get his weight again next week and decide if I go up in size or not.
> 
> Yes, Reinz has done a great job documenting his coastals.  Your pics of your Bredli helped solidify my choice!


I think you got me mixed up. I don't have a Bredli.

Just a mutt coasty.
Jewel.


I am trying to get you to score a Brisbane coastal from Nick so I can live vicariously through you LOL!

----------


## zina10

> Thank you, Z!  Yes, he's quite handsome to look at.  He's definitely grown and he looks even bigger in person. lol
> 
> GTP, I know.  What's not to love?  Have you had one?  Wondering how I can make this happen now that the gloves are off with my Bredli!


I have had 2 GTP's !!

And they are anything but boring  :Smile: 

I was fortunate enough to be able to pick mine up in person at "Ophiological Services" in Florida. Back when the Bessettes still had mostly GTP's. Their facility was simply amazing. So clean you could eat off the floor. Beautiful setups. And a LOT of little GTP hatchlings.

They made me clean all the hatchling GTP's tubs. hahaha!!! Great way to pick out your favorite. That is where I got my first bite!! Funny enough out of those many hatchlings, only one snapped at me. Of course it didn't hurt. They are truly TEEEENY tiny!!

I was only going to get one, but I couldn't decide between a canary yellow one and a deep burgundy red one, so I got them both. They are so much fun to observe. They do not hide. They are draped over a branch and are stunning to look at. In the evening they "hunt". 

To watch the babies change colors from the yellow/red to green is amazing. 

Both of mine were 100% tame from the get go. Easy to handle. You just have to be extremely careful with the little ones, oh so fragile! You don't just pick them off of a branch. Rather what you do is put your hand sideways (as if you were to ask a bird to "step up") and then use your hand as a branch. You come from underneath and gently nudge the GTP from the branch onto your hand, replacing the branch with your hand. They will then loosen their coils and let you move your hand in between, while they will also start moving onto your hand. 

Removable branches are a must, makes maintenance so easy. 

Never ever EVER reach into the enclosure in the evening/at night. Its sort of funny. You stand in front of their enclosure and they just "sit there". Then you blink and they are closer. Then you blink and they are right there, on the other side of the glass. 

I didn't handle mine as much as the Ball Pythons, but when I did, they were not difficult to handle at all. Not as fast or flighty as some snakes can be. They do have long teeth (to be able to catch birds and bite through feathers) but mine never bit me so I can't tell you how bad it would be. For people enjoying "display" cages and living art, they are a must!

But then, so are many others  :Wink:

----------

_DLena_ (04-21-2017),_rock_ (04-21-2017)

----------


## rock

> I think you got me mixed up. I don't have a Bredli.
> 
> Just a mutt coasty.
> Jewel.
> 
> 
> I am trying to get you to score a Brisbane coastal from Nick so I can live vicariously through you LOL!


No, I know.  What's funny is that the quote you have is from me writing back to Ziggy.  But I did write back to you right after about the GTP and Brisy. I wonder if you saw that because it is now not showing in the thread.  Strange, I did switch from the phone to the computer so perhaps it didn't stick but the quote you have is definitely a response to Zig.

----------


## rock

> From what I understand carpets are a lot more busy and entertaining than GTPs.
> 
> Don't get me wrong they, GTPs are beautiful but if you love your Bredli, a nice Brisy coastal will be wonderful.
> 
> Just do it!!


Alright, second attempt, this was basically my first response to you:

I agree, a Brisy would be the logical next choice.  Last week at the reptile shop there was a green GTP adult that had my wife walking backwards.  They seem to have that "don't mess with me look" even while hanging motionless.

If Nick has his 2016s around much longer I might have to pick one up.  Definite locks for 3m beauties!

----------


## rock

> I have had 2 GTP's !!
> 
> And they are anything but boring 
> 
> I was fortunate enough to be able to pick mine up in person at "Ophiological Services" in Florida. Back when the Bessettes still had mostly GTP's. Their facility was simply amazing. So clean you could eat off the floor. Beautiful setups. And a LOT of little GTP hatchlings.
> 
> They made me clean all the hatchling GTP's tubs. hahaha!!! Great way to pick out your favorite. That is where I got my first bite!! Funny enough out of those many hatchlings, only one snapped at me. Of course it didn't hurt. They are truly TEEEENY tiny!!
> 
> I was only going to get one, but I couldn't decide between a canary yellow one and a deep burgundy red one, so I got them both. They are so much fun to observe. They do not hide. They are draped over a branch and are stunning to look at. In the evening they "hunt". 
> ...


Wow, great explanation and write up.  Now I want one even more.  I have seen pictures, of course, but to see this little red Biak in person, it just stopped me in my tracks.  Just amazing looking.  Hard to believe, really.  And, yes, very small and delicate looking at this point.  

The first time I saw the adult green GTP, same thing.  Just in awe.

I like the, "blink and they are closer".  Sounds like a great arboreal snake.  You are lucky to have had so many.  I'll just have to compile my list for now and appreciate them from afar.  Unless, of course, I have a moment of weakness.  :Smile: 

p.s. I looked up Ophiological Services.  They seem top notch!

----------


## rock

Update:  I had not handled Alpha for a couple days so I took him out tonight.  I should have realized more quickly that something was off.  It was dark out and he was still in his hide.  He also looked a little darker.  

When I picked him up he was a little more flighty than usual.  As he moved around and began to crawl up my arm I finally got a good look at his face and saw quite clearly that his eyes were hazy.  Yep, going into shed.  I decided to put him back to prevent any further stress.  

I I was a little disappointed but also happy that he is growing and in need of a shed.  I'll have to decide on Thursday if I am going to attempt to feed him.  My BPs still et when they are shedding so I will likely try.

----------


## rock

He did not eat..  I fed a rat pup tonight as usual, it would his been his third consecutive week on rat pups.  The only difference this week is the cloudy eyes.  No other signs of shedding yet so I thought I would try.

Live rat pup, Bredli was not interested at all.  He moved around the tub and took notice of the rat, even coming face-to-face a couple of times, but he always ended up retreating and never took a strike.  After awhile it was apparent he had no interest.  Hopefully, it's a quick shed and he is back to business soon.  My BPs eat when they are shedding so it was a little surprising he didn't.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I'm sure he'll pick right up where he left off after his shed Rock. I've had some snakes eat while in shed and others that refuse. I don't feed any of them during shed now and they're almost always chomping at the bit when they're done.

----------

_rock_ (04-28-2017)

----------


## Aste88

Such a beautiful carpet!!!

Keep us updated  :Smile: 

Also: This is my rifle. There are many others like it, but this one is mine. My rifle is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. Without me, my rifle is useless. Without my rifle, I am useless. I must fire my rifle true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy, who is trying to kill me. I must shoot him before he shoots me. I will. Before God I swear this creed: my rifle and myself are defenders of my country, we are the masters of our enemy, we are the saviors of my life. So be it, until there is no enemy, but peace. Amen.

great quote

----------

_rock_ (04-28-2017)

----------


## rock

> I'm sure he'll pick right up where he left off after his shed Rock. I've had some snakes eat while in shed and others that refuse. I don't feed any of them during shed now and they're almost always chomping at the bit when they're done.


Thanks, Zig, I hope so.

----------


## rock

> Such a beautiful carpet!!!
> 
> Keep us updated 
> 
> Also: This is my rifle. There are many others like it, but this one is mine. My rifle is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. Without me, my rifle is useless. Without my rifle, I am useless. I must fire my rifle true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy, who is trying to kill me. I must shoot him before he shoots me. I will. Before God I swear this creed: my rifle and myself are defenders of my country, we are the masters of our enemy, we are the saviors of my life. So be it, until there is no enemy, but peace. Amen.
> 
> great quote


Thank you very much and I will...

You've got it!  Amen.

----------


## dboeren

Yeah, I wouldn't worry about it - it's common for many snakes to refuse food while shedding.  Let him finish and he'll be hungry again.

----------

_rock_ (04-28-2017)

----------


## rock

Thank you, everything in my mind says that is totally correct so it puts me at ease a bit.  However, I will be waiting patiently/concerned until he eats again.

----------


## zina10

Nix the concern !! 

During digestion the internals of a snake go into "over drive". A lot of things going on.

During shedding there is also a bunch of "things going on". Plus a snake may not want to create a "bump" the skin has to roll over and off of. 

Some eat during shed, some are fine doing it. Many refuse. Completely and utterly normal.

As a matter of fact, I don't even offer food during shed, and all mine are fine  :Wink:

----------


## rock

Thank you.  I feel a little less stressed about it.  

No real sign of shed yet, at least that I can tell.  He has been holed up in his rock for a couple days.  :Sad:

----------


## Gio

> Thank you.  I feel a little less stressed about it.  
> 
> No real sign of shed yet, at least that I can tell.  He has been holed up in his rock for a couple days.


My carpet has been the most difficult for me to catch an upcoming shed of all the snake here. 

Don't sweat the eating part. I've said it before, and I'll say it again. It is very common for snakes to refuse food, and it is natural. They all have different personalities and some will eat during shed some will not. 

Your Bredli will also benefit, at least in coloring from some real outdoor sunlight from time to time. I believe it is mentioned in THE COMPLETE CARPET PYTHON, that Bredli will often adopt a more drab red color when in captivity, if never given real sunlight or at least UV in the cage.

I'll bet you'll see some smoking coloring after the shed goes down.

----------

_rock_ (05-03-2017)

----------


## rock

Thanks, Gio.  He was out on his branches last night so I took him out.  He handled great, his eyes were clear and I still found nothing on his skin that looked like the beginning of a shed.  Strange because his eyes last week looked completely cloudy like I have seen on my BPs before a shed and then, of course, the lack of hunger two days later?  

Anyway, he is acting normal so I will attempt to feed him tomorrow.  If not, my Coral Glow and his incredible feeding response will get a second rat pup again! 

Perfect timing on the UV reference.  I was just about to post a question on that.  I read that before as well, that sunlight or UV light helps with brightening Bredli.  Specifically, I am contemplating switching my Super Pastel BP to the Bredli's tub and putting him in the 10 gallon glass/screen top enclosure for now.  The BP needs more humidity and the tub would help and I could put the UV lamp over the screen for big red.

----------

Gio (05-03-2017)

----------


## dboeren

Let us know if there is any noticeable different from adding UV light.  I've thought about doing a UV bulb as well but currently holding off as I'm not sure how much heat they put off.

Right now I have a 2-bulb fixture with a 25W for a basking spot and an LED bulb for general light.  All the UV bulbs I see online seem to be high wattage so I am worried they will put off too much heat and throw off my temps.

----------

_rock_ (05-07-2017)

----------


## rock

Will do, I have thought about the same issue(s).  Might involve dimming the UTH, timing the light to a shorter duration, etc...  I will likely wait until Sunday/Monday after everyone has fed and digested.

----------


## rock

He shed, he ate!  I will get new pics by the weekend.  :Smile:

----------


## dboeren

Great news!  I'm still waiting for my girl to shed here  Offered her a mouse today but she didn't want it so I'll try again after the shed.  Like people said, it's a common thing for them not to be interested in food at that time.

----------

_rock_ (05-05-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

That's great Rock. One down 239 to go!  :Smile: 
It's wonderful when they're eating, pooping, and shedding without any issues. You must be doing something right.  :Wink:

----------

_rock_ (05-05-2017)

----------


## rock

> Great news!  I'm still waiting for my girl to shed here  Offered her a mouse today but she didn't want it so I'll try again after the shed.  Like people said, it's a common thing for them not to be interested in food at that time.


Thanks, I feel relieved.  Guess I was spoiled by my BPs who have never been affected, up to this point, while in shed.

----------


## rock

> That's great Rock. One down 239 to go! 
> It's wonderful when they're eating, pooping, and shedding without any issues. You must be doing something right.



Thank you, I'm trying and yep, many more feedings to go!  What's amazing is how quickly and efficiently he shed.  I was surprised to see it completely off already when I couldn't tell 2 days ago much difference in his skin.  As noted, the humidity requirement is certainly much less necessary than with Royals.  

From what I could see today his color is looking better with each shed.  Time for some UV!  

Side note, I might jump a rat size up next week.  I will check his current weight in a few days.

----------


## rock

Made the decision today to go up in size from a rat pup to small rat.  No problem, seemed just right.  My BPs also took their rat pups with lightning speed.  

Everyone is happy all around.  Looking forward to more growth.  Glad all three seem to have their needs met. 😊

----------


## rock

Always on the move.

----------

Gio (05-24-2017),_Reinz_ (05-25-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Lookin good Rock. He's growing fast too.

----------

_rock_ (05-25-2017)

----------


## Gio

Beautiful!

Keep the updates coming.

----------

_rock_ (05-25-2017)

----------


## Reinz

> Always on the move.


I think I would be worried if any of my Carpets weren't always on the move when handling! 

He is coming along nicely, just beautiful.

----------

_rock_ (05-25-2017)

----------


## rock

> Lookin good Rock. He's growing fast too.


Thanks, Zig.  I agree, he looks like he is starting to put on a little weight.  He will be feeding today so I will get him on the scale next week.  Very curious to see where he is at!

----------


## rock

> Beautiful!
> 
> Keep the updates coming.


Thank you, Gio!   He is certainly a great representation of the species and that is what I was looking for.

----------


## rock

> I think I would be worried if any of my Carpets weren't always on the move when handling! 
> 
> He is coming along nicely, just beautiful.


You're right, Reinz and thank you.

My only concern is that he is still a little cage shy when I am in the room at night.  If I walk in and turn on the light he will stop and then decide to crawl in his hide.  My BPs do not do that.  

Perhaps red night lights would help so I don't have to turn on the overhead light?

----------


## Reinz

> Perhaps red night lights would help so I don't have to turn on the overhead light?



I'll use the red light on the LED strips to check on the snakes at night.  Sometimes if I don't feel like searching for the remotes in the dark I'll just use a small flashlight for a quick peak.  I usually don't point it directly in the cage.  I just point the light semi vertically next to the cage and the refractive light is enough for inspection yet noninvasive.



Jake- "I see the light!"

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-25-2017),_rock_ (05-25-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I use red lights to help with my night viewing as well. I'm often up late at night and my critters make the perfect entertainment when the rest of the house is asleep. As Gio said in a recent thread, it's better than TV  :Wink: .

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-25-2017),_Reinz_ (05-25-2017),_RickyNY_ (11-01-2018),_rock_ (05-25-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Yeah, I spent about hour last night watching my JCP.  I was torn because I wanted to take some photos, but really enjoying the show. I decided to stay and watch.


Esmarelda hunting last week.

----------

_rock_ (05-25-2017)

----------


## rock

> I'll use the red light on the LED strips to check on the snakes at night.  Sometimes if I don't feel like searching for the remotes in the dark I'll just use a small flashlight for a quick peak.  I usually don't point it directly in the cage.  I just point the light semi vertically next to the cage and the refractive light is enough for inspection yet noninvasive.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake- "I see the light!"


Thanks, at the very least I will have to try that after dark because he certainly does not seem to want to stay out and explore once the whole room is it.

----------


## rock

> I use red lights to help with my night viewing as well. I'm often up late at night and my critters make the perfect entertainment when the rest of the house is asleep. As Gio said in a recent thread, it's better than TV .


I agree.  I love to go in the room once the sun sets because they are all out and about!

----------


## rock

> Yeah, I spent about hour last night watching my JCP.  I was torn because I wanted to take some photos, but really enjoying the show. I decided to stay and watch.
> 
> 
> Esmarelda hunting last week.


I love your JCP and set up.  Absolutely great view!

----------

_Reinz_ (05-25-2017)

----------


## rock

Not the best pic because of all the glare on the glass but here is the big boy, cruising on the warm side of his temporary enclosure.


https://ball-pythons.net/gallery/fil...age_506171.jpg

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-19-2017),_Reinz_ (06-20-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Wow he looks great Rock! He's growing fast too. You're doing a great job with him.

----------

_Reinz_ (06-20-2017),_rock_ (06-20-2017)

----------


## rock

> Wow he looks great Rock! He's growing fast too. You're doing a great job with him.


Thank you very much, Zig, and for all of your help.  I do feel good that all of my snakes seem to be doing well.  Guess it's something I didn't know I could do!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-20-2017)

----------


## Reinz

> Wow he looks great Rock! He's growing fast too. You're doing a great job with him.


These were the exact same thoughts that went through my head while enjoying that photo!  :Smile:

----------

_rock_ (06-20-2017)

----------


## rock

> These were the exact same thoughts that went through my head while enjoying that photo!


I really appreciate that, Reinz, and for your guidance as well.  Keeping Morelia is very rewarding.  :Smile:

----------


## zina10

Any updates at all ? 

Would love to see what the boy looks like now, and how are you doing, Rock ?

----------


## rock

> Any updates at all ? 
> 
> Would love to see what the boy looks like now, and how are you doing, Rock ?


Hello, Zina!  Thank you for checking in.  I can't believe it has been so long since I posted an update.  My apologies to you and everyone here.  

All of the household, including myself, is great.  Life is moving fast with all of the kid's activities now and I've been busy at the office and with everything else too.

As for the snakes, they continue to grow and seem like happy campers.  I did slow down their feeding schedule the latter part of last year so I don't think they will be breaking any size records.  Personality wise, they have continued to be unique in each of their own ways.  My big boy, Alpha, is out more often now but still tends to retreat more quickly into a hide than the two ball pythons.

I will take some new pics tomorrow for a proper update.

Cheers and well wishes to you.  How have you been?

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-17-2018)

----------


## zina10

Glad to hear all is going well !! 

You need to post some pics of all your babies, can't wait to see how big Alpha has become, bet he is gorgeous !!!

Nothing new with me, but everyone is doing well. Oh, I did get a crested gecko recently and I'm madly in love with that funny little freak he is.  :ROFL:

----------


## rock

Great to hear, I am very happy for you.  Funny, we have wanted a crested gecko for awhile now...  Sounds like a winner!  

Yes, I'm excited to get photos of Alpha this afternoon.  He is definitely a gorgeous!

----------

_zina10_ (04-17-2018)

----------


## rock

Alpha was going into shed before, hence, the delay again.  He's still shy as you can see.  I'll work on some better pics for reference.

----------

Gio (05-08-2018),_Reinz_ (05-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-10-2018),_zina10_ (05-08-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Alpha was going into shed before, hence, the delay again.  He's still shy as you can see.  I'll work on some better pics for reference.


Wow,,   

Supes envious of you with that one. 

Thanks for the update.

----------

_rock_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## rock

> Wow,,   
> 
> Supes envious of you with that one. 
> 
> Thanks for the update.


Thank you, Gio.  In my opinion, he has been a great example of a Bredli.  Beautiful colors and pattern, especially in person.  

Happy all of yours are growing and looking fantastic.

----------

Gio (05-09-2018)

----------


## rock

duplicate

----------


## AnnieHeart

Awe, that's so cool! Congrats!!

----------

_rock_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## rock

> Awe, that's so cool! Congrats!!


Thank you, Annie!

----------


## EL-Ziggy

He looks GREAT Rock! I look forward to your updates  :Smile: .

----------

Gio (05-09-2018),_rock_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## rock

> He looks GREAT Rock! I look forward to your updates .


Thank you kindly, Zig.  He is definitely less of a little noodle now.  Glad yours are great as well.  Always nice to check in and see their progress.

----------

Gio (05-09-2018)

----------


## Reinz

That is one fine looking Bredli Rock!  

Loooking forward to seeing more pics down the road.  :Smile:

----------

Gio (05-09-2018),_rock_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

He's looking great!

I'm actually considering a bredli sometime in the future. It's VERY early in the research phase, but your thread and your boy are partially responsible for me being interested, hahahaha.

----------

Gio (05-09-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-11-2018),_rock_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Reinz

> He's looking great!
> 
> I'm actually considering a bredli sometime in the future. It's VERY early in the research phase, but your thread and your boy are partially responsible for me being interested, hahahaha.


A Bredli is going to bust that 5 foot rule wide open!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Craiga 01453

> A Bredli is going to bust that 5 foot rule wide open!


Yup!!! Hahahaha. The girl gave me the green light to go bigger!! She's grown more comfortable with snakes in general and sees that I'm plenty capable of handling more, size and quantity wise. Since she had no experience at all with snakes, and was basically afraid, she put some limits in place. Since she's allowing the snakes in our house, I have always been happy to live within her comfort zone. Well, her comfort zone has increased and she understands more now. Soooo...her comfort level increasing = my limits have changed. 

So, that opens a LOT of doors for me to add new species. Bredl's being one I'm interested in.

----------

_Reinz_ (05-09-2018),_rock_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Reinz

> Yup!!! Hahahaha. The girl gave me the green light to go bigger!! She's grown more comfortable with snakes in general and sees that I'm plenty capable of handling more, size and quantity wise. Since she had no experience at all with snakes, and was basically afraid, she put some limits in place. Since she's allowing the snakes in our house, I have always been happy to live within her comfort zone. Well, her comfort zone has increased and she understands more now. Soooo...her comfort level increasing = my limits have changed. 
> 
> So, that opens a LOT of doors for me to add new species. Bredl's being one I'm interested in.


Awesome, congrats on your green light!  :Good Job:

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-09-2018)

----------


## rock

> That is one fine looking Bredli Rock!  
> 
> Loooking forward to seeing more pics down the road.


I appreciate it coming from you, Reinz.  You have fantastic carpets and great photos.

----------

_Reinz_ (05-10-2018)

----------


## rock

> He's looking great!
> 
> I'm actually considering a bredli sometime in the future. It's VERY early in the research phase, but your thread and your boy are partially responsible for me being interested, hahahaha.


Thanks, Craig.  I'm happy if anything in my snake journey can help anyone else here.  I took in a lot of what I read here before I made my decision.

Congrats on getting the green light!  Lots of great choices out there.  I can tell you that for me, already having two ball pythons, I definitely wanted to step up to something in the Carpet Python complex.  It's fun to switch up and go from slow moving snakes to one that is more curious and speedy.  Having both types is perfect.

What swayed me towards the Bredli was a couple of things that may or may not apply to you.  Because my wife is not really into snakes I had to make my decision carefully because 3 was probably going to be my max.  Both of the kid's BPs are morphs so I decided I wanted something that could closely represent a Carpet in the wild.  I liked that Bredli's are good size and heavy bodied.  Plus, he has proven out to be very hardy as described.  Sheds are completely not affected by humidity and are a breeze each time.  Feeding has never been an issue.  Cleaning is as easy as the BPs.

If I opened up my search to other Carpets, I really love the Diamond-Jungle combos, Jungles and the Brisbane Coastal.  Any Jag combo looks fantastic but I was wary of any neuro isssues, even though lots of Jags have no problems. 

Hope my two cents helps further, enjoy your search!

----------

_Reinz_ (05-10-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Thanks, Craig.  I'm happy if anything in my snake journey can help anyone else here.  I took in a lot of what I read here before I made my decision.
> 
> Congrats on getting the green light!  Lots of great choices out there.  I can tell you that for me, already having two ball pythons, I definitely wanted to step up to something in the Carpet Python complex.  It's fun to switch up and go from slow moving snakes to one that is more curious and speedy.  Having both types is perfect.
> 
> What swayed me towards the Bredli was a couple of things that may or may not apply to you.  Because my wife is not really into snakes I had to make my decision carefully because 3 was probably going to be my max.  Both of the kid's BPs are morphs so I decided I wanted something that could closely represent a Carpet in the wild.  I liked that Bredli's are good size and heavy bodied.  Plus, he has proven out to be very hardy as described.  Sheds are completely not affected by humidity and are a breeze each time.  Feeding has never been an issue.  Cleaning is as easy as the BPs.
> 
> If I opened up my search to other Carpets, I really love the Diamond-Jungle combos, Jungles and the Brisbane Coastal.  Any Jag combo looks fantastic but I was wary of any neuro isssues, even though lots of Jags have no problems. 
> 
> Hope my two cents helps further, enjoy your search!



Thanks! I'm a fan of variety too. I've primarily kept Kings, corns and balls to this point. I currently have a King, BP,  hognose and Borneo STP. So I'm looking for something a little different. It almost seems to me like a carpet would be a logical next step, kinda like the best of the BP/STP meets a King kinda thing. They seem to have the length and slenderish bodies of Kings as well as the active, curious demeanor, while having the look and power of a BP....if that makes any sense to you, Hahaha. 

It'll be a while still, so time will tell...

----------

_Reinz_ (05-10-2018),_rock_ (05-10-2018)

----------


## zina10

He is beautiful !!! 

You definitely have to share more pictures now, we want to see more of him  :Smile: 

Amazing how big he has gotten, I remember the little noodle you got, LOL

----------


## rock



----------

Craiga 01453 (05-11-2018),Gio (05-10-2018)

----------


## rock

> Thanks! I'm a fan of variety too. I've primarily kept Kings, corns and balls to this point. I currently have a King, BP,  hognose and Borneo STP. So I'm looking for something a little different. It almost seems to me like a carpet would be a logical next step, kinda like the best of the BP/STP meets a King kinda thing. They seem to have the length and slenderish bodies of Kings as well as the active, curious demeanor, while having the look and power of a BP....if that makes any sense to you, Hahaha. 
> 
> It'll be a while still, so time will tell...


Craig, you really have a great collection!  You really nailed it regarding Carpets.  They are excellent creatures in every way and certainly, I feel, offer so much to anyone involved with them.  Im excited for you no matter what you choose!

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-11-2018)

----------


## rock

> He is beautiful !!! 
> 
> You definitely have to share more pictures now, we want to see more of him 
> 
> Amazing how big he has gotten, I remember the little noodle you got, LOL


Thank you very much, Zina!  As you wish, I included a few photos from right now.  

Its true, he has gotten much bigger when I look at the old photos.  Its hard for me to tell sometimes up close but I think its time for him to get into a full size enclosure.  After I feed him tomorrow I am going to check his weight, if he obliges.

----------


## zina10

Such a beautiful and unique snake !! 

Definitely a star in any collection  :Smile:  You did good !!

----------

_rock_ (05-10-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Craig, you really have a great collection!  You really nailed it regarding Carpets.  They are excellent creatures in every way and certainly, I feel, offer so much to anyone involved with them.  Im excited for you no matter what you choose!


Thanks!! I'm excited already even though I'm only in the early research stages.

----------

_rock_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## rock

> Thanks!! I'm excited already even though I'm only in the early research stages.


Yeah, all this talk of new snakes has me wishing for a new one too!

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-11-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Hey Rock!  I'm a newer member here, since you first started this thread, but am loving catching up on Alpha.  He's gorgeous!!

How big would you say he is now?  Weight/length? What size tub are you keeping him in and do you have any plans to move him to another type of enclosure?

----------

_rock_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Rock please!! STOP posting pictures of Alpha. 

... It makes me want a Morelia so bad!!  :Very Happy:

----------

_rock_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## Gio

You actually have to get that one outdoors in the sun!

I'll bet the pictures would be unreal, and from what I've read, real UVs from the sun a few times a week can make their colors pop more.

I'm eager to see this one outside!

----------

_rock_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## rock

> Hey Rock!  I'm a newer member here, since you first started this thread, but am loving catching up on Alpha.  He's gorgeous!!
> 
> How big would you say he is now?  Weight/length? What size tub are you keeping him in and do you have any plans to move him to another type of enclosure?


Thank you very much!  Great questions, I've been wondering myself.  He's been doing so well I honestly haven't tried to weigh him this past year.  As for length, I would definitely say he is now somewhere between 4 and 5 feet including his tail.  Feeding him today, I'll get him near a tape measure this week!

The tub is a 62 qt.  It's worked up to this point but he's ready for bigger and I'm thinking about what size his permanent enclosure should be.

----------

_hilabeans_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## rock

> You actually have to get that one outdoors in the sun!
> 
> I'll bet the pictures would be unreal, and from what I've read, real UVs from the sun a few times a week can make their colors pop more.
> 
> I'm eager to see this one outside!


I know!  We've talked about the UV before but I never got one since I put him back into the larger tub.  I was already thinking about getting him out to the garage since we set it up as a gym and it's pretty much escape proof.  Then outside if I think I can contain him, the sun would be great for him.

The only thing that's stopped me before is that he's so fast when he wants to be, I've worried that he'll hit the grass and bolt!

----------

Gio (05-11-2018)

----------


## Gio

> I know!  We've talked about the UV before but I never got one since I put him back into the larger tub.  I was already thinking about getting him out to the garage since we set it up as a gym and it's pretty much escape proof.  Then outside if I think I can contain him, the sun would be great for him.
> 
> The only thing that's stopped me before is that he's so fast when he wants to be, I've worried that he'll hit the grass and bolt!


I hear that!!

If you let him in the grass, make sure you have enough area to be able to cut him off and grab him.
This fella gave me a bit of an elevated heart rate last summer. Retics are the fastest snake (boa/python) I've ever worked with I don't think I'd ever lay certain colubrid types in the grass. 


See the deck in the background? If he made it under, I'd have been in a real jam.

If you can get you Bredli on a deck rail or some type of ladder or prop, you'll be less stressed.


Your guy will look great outside!

----------

Apiratenamedjohn (05-31-2018),Craiga 01453 (05-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (05-11-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-11-2018),_rock_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## rock

Man, I love those pics.  Nice back yard, can't beat those northern trees.

I do have a big clear backyard but I've seen the occasional black racer take off and I wouldn't want to get into a foot race.  I might have to put Alpha in the trampoline first, completely surrounded by netting!

I'm determined to get him outside now so we'll see how it goes.  He wouldn't be the first snake mistakenly freed in South Florida but that's not how I want it to go down!

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-11-2018),Gio (05-11-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Man, I love those pics.  Nice back yard, can't beat those northern trees.
> 
> I do have a big clear backyard but I've seen the occasional black racer take off and I wouldn't want to get into a foot race.  I might have to put Alpha in the trampoline first, completely surrounded by netting!
> 
> I'm determined to get him outside now so we'll see how it goes.  He wouldn't be the first snake mistakenly freed in South Florida but that's not how I want it to go down!


Do you have any LOW trees? That would be pretty cool.

Yes, I don't want to see you out a snake for my selfish picture request. If your dude is a runner, maybe the tramp is the best option to start.

----------

_rock_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## rock

Todays effort, somewhat natural Australian setting from the rock cliff and branch.  I will let him rest for the weekend.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-11-2018),Gio (05-11-2018)

----------


## rock

> Do you have any LOW trees? That would be pretty cool.
> 
> Yes, I don't want to see you out a snake for my selfish picture request. If your dude is a runner, maybe the tramp is the best option to start.


That's funny, I've already been checking out the trees to pick the right one.  Got a few good low ones and a few too high for comfort.  I might find out he's a serious climber!

----------

Gio (05-11-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I hear that!!
> 
> If you let him in the grass, make sure you have enough area to be able to cut him off and grab him.
> This fella gave me a bit of an elevated heart rate last summer. Retics are the fastest snake (boa/python) I've ever worked with I don't think I'd ever lay certain colubrid types in the grass. 
> 
> 
> See the deck in the background? If he made it under, I'd have been in a real jam.
> 
> If you can get you Bredli on a deck rail or some type of ladder or prop, you'll be less stressed.
> ...


Awesome pics!! Thanks for sharing!! 

I don't let Django, my King on the grass...anymore!!
I did once last summer and won't do it again, he took off and I almost didn't react in time. All of a sudden he just wanted to GO!! I caught him and he rattled and musked. Only time he's ever musked since I got him. But I was impressed with his speed. He's "run" across the floor inside before, but apparently never full speed til he was on grass!!

----------

Gio (05-11-2018),_rock_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## rock

> Awesome pics!! Thanks for sharing!! 
> 
> I don't let Django, my King on the grass...anymore!!
> I did once last summer and won't do it again, he took off and I almost didn't react in time. All of a sudden he just wanted to GO!! I caught him and he rattled and musked. Only time he's ever musked since I got him. But I was impressed with his speed. He's "run" across the floor inside before, but apparently never full speed til he was on grass!!


Thanks, Craig.  I will keep this in mind and be mentally and physically ready for whatever I choose.  Inside vs outside, big difference.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-11-2018),Gio (05-11-2018)

----------


## rock

Nothing but rain in Florida this weekend... So, I'm painting the house and decided to take a break and bring out the big guy.

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-27-2019),_Prognathodon_ (05-27-2018),_Reinz_ (05-27-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## rock

And the two others came out as well...

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-27-2019),_Reinz_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Good looking group every which way, Rock!!!

----------

_rock_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dang that Bredli is awesome!!!  
Are the gloves a precaution with the Bredli or were you just already wearing them?

The others look great as well!!! I love seeing kiddos and animals, but especially love when the animals are snakes!!!

Thanks for sharing!!

----------

_rock_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## rock

> Good looking group every which way, Rock!!!


Thank you!  They're definitely cuties.

----------


## rock

> Dang that Bredli is awesome!!!  
> Are the gloves a precaution with the Bredli or were you just already wearing them?
> 
> The others look great as well!!! I love seeing kiddos and animals, but especially love when the animals are snakes!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!


Thanks, Craig.  I was already wearing the gloves outside when the kids asked to take the snakes out so I decided to grab Alpha as well. 

 That being said, I've worn them in the past with him because he moves faster than the BPs and I turn into a nervous handler.  The gloves help me not worry but I'm trying to get over that.  Its just in my head, he has never acted aggressively.  He is a better snake than I am a snake keeper.

----------

_RickyNY_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Thanks, Craig.  I was already wearing the gloves outside when the kids asked to take the snakes out so I decided to grab Alpha as well. 
> 
>  That being said, I've worn them in the past with him because he moves faster than the BPs and I turn into a nervous handler.  The gloves help me not worry but I'm trying to get over that.  Its just in my head, he has never acted aggressively.  He is a better snake than I am a snake keeper.



Hahahaha, gotcha!!! 
As you know, Bredl's are very high up on my list for my next addition. So, the gloves piqued my curiosity. 
If it helps you, roll with it, my man!!


Now this is a question out of my own curiosity and I have zero experience here, so I'm looking for other keepers experience...
Would the gloves be more likely to pull the snake's teeth out if it did strike and actually get a bite in? 

Maybe I'm a little nuts, maybe I'm just used to pain (I've put my body through Hell between hockey, construction, cooking, and lots of stupidity), but I feel like I'd be more inclined to just take the bite on my bare skin in order to protect the snake's teeth.  
I burn and cut myself at work often enough that it barely phases me any more and being tagged hurts less than a burn or cut from a $200 knife. So, being tagged doesn't scare me at all. That being said, I always take caution, but for the snake's benefit more than mine...
So, am I way off on this????

----------


## rock

> Hahahaha, gotcha!!! 
> As you know, Bredl's are very high up on my list for my next addition. So, the gloves piqued my curiosity. 
> If it helps you, roll with it, my man!!
> 
> 
> Now this is a question out of my own curiosity and I have zero experience here, so I'm looking for other keepers experience...
> Would the gloves be more likely to pull the snake's teeth out if it did strike and actually get a bite in? 
> 
> Maybe I'm a little nuts, maybe I'm just used to pain (I've put my body through Hell between hockey, construction, cooking, and lots of stupidity), but I feel like I'd be more inclined to just take the bite on my bare skin in order to protect the snake's teeth.  
> ...


Yes, I know you will be very happy with a Bredls python or any other Carpet.  

The gloves I have are primarily leather so I dont think it would be much of a problem for the snake.  But, again, hes never tried to strike at me so its about time to ditch them for good. 

Honestly,, Im not worried about the pain, just perhaps the shock of a strike and I dont want to jerk away and drop him.

I  dont wear the gloves while Im spot cleaning his enclosure and that is where I would most likely catch a tag. Perhaps others here have experience with bites on gloves or clothing.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-27-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-28-2018)

----------


## rock



----------

Craiga 01453 (05-30-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-01-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## rock



----------

Craiga 01453 (05-30-2018),_Reinz_ (05-31-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Heck yeah!! Absolutely awesome!! Great oics, thanks for sharing!!

----------

_rock_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

One sexy snake so tempted to add a pair of Bredli to my collection

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-31-2018),_rock_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## rock

> Heck yeah!! Absolutely awesome!! Great oics, thanks for sharing!!



Thanks, Craig.  He really seemed to enjoy it.  Completely calm, slowly exploring the grass.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Thanks, Craig.  He really seemed to enjoy it.  Completely calm, slowly exploring the grass.


Excellent!! It's definitely fun to watch them in the grass, but I still can't help hovering right over them.

----------

_rock_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## rock

> Excellent!! It's definitely fun to watch them in the grass, but I still can't help hovering right over them.


Yes, I gave him some space to explore on his own for awhile but I was always just a few steps away watching.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-31-2018)

----------


## rock

> One sexy snake so tempted to add a pair of Bredli to my collection


Thank you, Deborah!  I agree, I think they are excellent.  For me, he continues to get better and better.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-31-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> One sexy snake so tempted to add a pair of Bredli to my collection


Can't blame you there!! Definitely on my short list. One of my next 2 additions will be a bredli.

----------

_rock_ (06-01-2018)

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Dang Rock, what an awesome snake. how much would you say he has grown since you got him? sure seems like he did more growing in the last year, than in the first two.

----------

_rock_ (06-05-2018)

----------


## rock

> Dang Rock, what an awesome snake. how much would you say he has grown since you got him? sure seems like he did more growing in the last year, than in the first two.


Thank you!  Yes, he has grown a lot this past year.  I picked him up last March when he was about 1.5 years old and it's been steady growth ever since.

Length-wise he has grown a couple feet as he's now over 5.  Weight has grown accordingly but I haven't weighed him in awhile so I am not sure of the exact amount.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-02-2018),_RickyNY_ (06-02-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Hey Rock, how you doing bud? 
How's Alpha?

----------


## alittleFREE

Wow, what a beautiful animal! Love those reds.

----------

_rock_ (11-21-2018)

----------


## rock

> Hey Rock, how you doing bud? 
> How's Alpha?


Hey Ricky, I just checked in and the first thing I saw was your new addition!  Awesome, awesome, awesome.  Fun to see a brand new 2018 hatchling!  You have a real winner that you should really enjoy.  

Everything is great on my end, thanks for asking.  I'll admit that I had not been to the forum in a while as my daughter's equestrian progress and needs has me spending more time looking up horses and my son's sports has me spending more time at games and practices.

That said, all our noodles are happy and well.  Alpha continues to grow and mature nicely.  I've noticed that I tend to feed around every 3 weeks at this point, even during the summer, so he is still strong and lean, although, much more robust. 

Looking forward to seeing more of your progress pics!

----------


## RickyNY

> Hey Ricky, I just checked in and the first thing I saw was your new addition!  Awesome, awesome, awesome.  Fun to see a brand new 2018 hatchling!  You have a real winner that you should really enjoy.  
> 
> Everything is great on my end, thanks for asking.  I'll admit that I had not been to the forum in a while as my daughter's equestrian progress and needs has me spending more time looking up horses and my son's sports has me spending more time at games and practices.
> 
> That said, all our noodles are happy and well.  Alpha continues to grow and mature nicely.  I've noticed that I tend to feed around every 3 weeks at this point, even during the summer, so he is still strong and lean, although, much more robust. 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more of your progress pics!


Is great to hear that Alpha is thriving. Alpha is the reason I got Kenny, so thank you again.  :Good Job: 
Needless to say I'm Alpha's No. 1 Fan, so I'm hoping to see new pictures of him.

----------

_rock_ (12-07-2018)

----------


## rock

> Is great to hear that Alpha is thriving. Alpha is the reason I got Kenny, so thank you again. 
> Needless to say I'm Alpha's No. 1 Fan, so I'm hoping to see new pictures of him.


Sorry, Kenny, I missed reading this before.  I'm happy to hear Alpha led to Kenny.  Kenny is off to a great start and looks like he will be an amazing example.

I think anyone who has been thinking of Bredli should jump right now on Nick's Harris line offspring.  They are stunning.  Alpha is a cross of a Price bloodline female and a Lazik line Stonewashed male so it will be interesting to see how each of ours matures.

----------

_RickyNY_ (12-07-2018)

----------


## rock

Happy New Year to everyone!  Just a quick update as we roll into 2020.  All the snakes are well and Alpha Omega continues to be a happy camper.  This past year he has really lost his shyness and enjoys being out in his enclosure and interested in whats going on around him.  Its always nice to walk into the room and see him.

I will post new pictures soon as we have been busy with our newest addition, our third child, a girl, born on Oct. 31st.  Full house, indeed.  Cheers to everyone and blessings for this new year!!

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-07-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-07-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Congratulations!!!  Wishing you and your family all the best in the new year and beyond.

----------

_rock_ (02-25-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

Congratulations Rock!

----------

_rock_ (02-25-2020)

----------

